# what size trailer?



## worktosurvive hunttolive

I am looking to get a trailer for all of my decoys and stuff. i was wondering what size trailer do u guys use in the field?


----------



## goosebusters

I use a 6X12, but if I did it again I would have gone 7X14 tandem axle. Driving through frozen fields is punishing on a decoy trailer that is packed full. Our axle is bent BAD, and a tandem axle would allow you to keep that weight and hopefully not bend. Plus they would also allow you to put a four-wheeler in there without worrying about exceeding the maximum weight in the trailer. It is worth spending the extra cash.

Also, Mods, this should really be in the decoy trailer forum.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I have a 7x14 single and I bent mine....but it was an easy fix locally.

Always go a size bigger, you won't regret it.


----------



## cut'em

I got a '09 7x14 V-nose dual axle and it seams to have plenty of room. The only thing I would do if I were you is buy an all aluminum one not a steel frame. I say this because I have an '05 18' v-nose all aluminum and it tows much easier than this new one. Your going to pay alot more but it will also last forever.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive

yea bigger is better but wat is the likely hood of it getting stuck out in the muck. i dont really want to mess around get the trailer out i would rather spend my time hunting geese and lots of them. but thanks for all the insight it helps out.


----------



## mtgreenheads

I have a 7x14 with a single. No problems and that single is nice in the mud, not nearly the boat anchor the tandems we run are.


----------



## worktosurvive hunttolive

i ended up with a 6x15 single axle looks like i can fit all of my decoys in there plus more. now i just need to deck it out with decals and lights :lol:


----------



## SDwaterfowler

I run a 7x16 tandem. I started with a 6x12 single and outgrew it in a year. Wish I would have gone with the bigger trailer from the start. Yes, I've gotten her stuck a couple times but it was always due to stupidity. I always have a wheeler along and those were times that were questionable and I was tired and tried my chances at pulling the trailer in the field when I shouldn't have. The nice thing about the bigger trailer is I always have the wheeler along so I have no legitimate excuses for needing to drive into questionable fields.


----------



## MallardMayhem21

SDWaterfowler What do you pull your 7x16 trailer with? Half-ton, 3/4 ton? I am looking at buying a trailer and wondering how big I should can go with only a half-ton with out letting her sag to badly. The next truck will probably be a 3/4 tough!!!


----------



## Jungda99

I have a single axel 6X12 v nose. BIG MISTAKE!!!

It is way to small and easliy over loaded. I mean easily!!!! The gross weight rating is about 3000#s well the trailer itself is about 1/2 of that if not more.

My 4 wheeler weighs roughly 800lbs DRY!

Go with a 7X14-16 TANDEM for sure. It will pull a lot easier. With the single axle it just gets to be too much tongue weight. The axel so far back that I have to have the wheeler about a 1' from the back doors just so the trailer jack doesnt damn near drag on the ground. The tandem would help balance it out better. I can't even pick up the toungue of my trailer empty. So image what the tongue weight does if you put some stuff in the trailer.

If the feild doesn't have a really good field approach I can't go in the feild because the trailer jack drags on the ground.

With a 14'-16' you shouuld be able to haul 2 wheelers if needed. The 6X12 no matter which way you look at it you can't haul two wheelers. So the trailer is pretty much worthless if you do anything else besides hauling decoys.


----------



## SDwaterfowler

MallardMayhem21 said:


> SDWaterfowler What do you pull your 7x16 trailer with? Half-ton, 3/4 ton? I am looking at buying a trailer and wondering how big I should can go with only a half-ton with out letting her sag to badly. The next truck will probably be a 3/4 tough!!!


I never have completely understood the ton ratings, but I currently pull it with a F250 diesel. Used to pull it with a 1/2 ton Chevy for about a year. It pulled alright but I got kind of nervous pulling with that truck into a high wind. What I really didn't like was pulling with a 1/2 ton into a heavy wind and watching the mpg drop down close to 5. Yes, you can pull it with a 1/2 ton but I would recommend a diesel.


----------



## duckhunter23

OK HERE IS MY PROBLEM I HAVE A DODGE DURANGO AND I AM DEBATING WHAT KIND OF TRAILER TO GET DUE TO MY TOWING CAPABILITIES. tHE TRUCK IS 4X4 AND IS RATED TO PULL 6,000 LBS. A 6X10 I THINK IS TO SMALL. TRALER WEIGHT IS 2570. ANY SUGGESTIONS ON WHAT KIND OF TRAILER TO GET. i HAVE 10 DOZ. MIX OF FULLBODIES, GOOSE SHELLS AND SILOS, WITH ROUGHLY 4 DOZ MALLARED FULL BODIES. ANY SUGGESTIONS WOULD BE GREAT....


----------

